# Grapefruit seed extract, oil of oregano...



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Before I start, let me say this: I do not intend to deny my rats vet treatment, however, the only vet I have access to who will see rats absolutely refuses to listen to me when I say that my rats need more than one or two weeks worth of antibiotics, and is hesitant to give me any more at this point. I don't know what else to do really, and I feel like I'll do more harm than good if I go to the vet again, only to receive a weeks worth of AB's. There are no other vet options available to me, I'm visually impaired so I can't drive myself to a different town. 

I have raw honey and grapefruit seed extract, which I've been giving to my guys for a little less than a week now. Mr.Burrowsworth sounds fine, but Tumbleton sounds weird, his lungs sound clear but he sounds.... Chuffle-y? And sneezy. He acts fine though, just his usual crazy self.

Now, I don't know if I should give Tumbleton more grapefruit seed extract; I've been diluting it 1 drop to 9 drops juice as per ratguide instructions and giving 2 drops of that, but somewhere said a whole drop is fine, but also suggested putting a couple drops in the water (which I would never do) so I don't know if they're right about that.
Or, if I should try Oil of Oregano, I heard that's stronger but also tastes nasty, but I'd try it if it would help. 

(My grapefruit seed extract is just glycerine and grapefruit seed just to clarify it doesn't have anything weird)


ALSO I keep their cage very clean, as to prevent it from stinking at all because I don't want to irritate their little lungs, and feed them a lot of fresh things like carrots, roasted sweet potato, peas, spinach, broccoli etc sometimes with a little coconut oil drizzled on top. 

-sigh- I would spend my last penny to help these guys. If anyone has other advise to give I'd appreciate it. 

Tl;dr:
How much GSE is safe, how long should I give it, OR would Oil of oregano be better? And how much of that?


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think you can overdose on either of those, but GSE has a really sour/bitter taste. There was a point during the winter that my rats got sniffly, so I put one drop GSE/5oz water in their bottles and it cleared up. Course, now those bottles are clogged (valve type bottles).


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you for your reply!
My guys like the GSE, I mix it with apple juice and honey and they try to steal the syringe from me! 
Its helping one of my guys, but not the other... 
So I went ahead and got some Oil of Oregano because it's supposed to be stronger. It smells horribly strong, I hope he'll take it like the other stuff, I might have to hide it in something else though. Going to try honey and juice first. 
I REALLY hope this works. I don't like hearing him make those weird chuckling sounds, and sneezing. The sound goes away after a few sneezes and then comes back. I don't know if I can convince the vet to give me more antibiotics... But if this works, it seems like it will be better for them. I hope, anyway.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Look up Animal Essentials Apawthecary OL-Immune It helps a lot! You can get It on Amazon.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Huly said:


> Look up Animal Essentials Apawthecary OL-Immune It helps a lot! You can get It on Amazon.


Is there anything in it besides olive leaf and glycerine? I can't see an ingredient list, and is it just an immune support thing I could use daily or just for sniffles? 

Last night I gave some oil of oregano with juice and honey, which tasted awful unfortunately but I only tasted it after I made him take it. Poor guy. SO this morning he got the same dose, but I mixed up peanut butter, honey, and coconut almond milk to make a thin liquid which I added to the syringe, and put a dab of honey on the tip of the syringe too. He ate that right up! I don't know if it tasted better or if the honey was enticing enough that he didn't notice he was swallowing nasty crap too lol.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Some people mix the Oil of Oregano with nutella and that seems to go pretty well.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

But if I buy nutella I'll eat it! XD 
The stuff I mixed up tastes like a peanut butter milkshake except less sweet, and it's super thin so they can't choke on it. They both liked it, at least this time haha.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've used oil of oregano before, and it is really strong if you use the good stuff. I mixed mine up in little nutella balls. The other thing I've found that helps that I've been giving my rats is Booster. I don't deny my rats vet treatment either, but I found that this helps when it comes to some of my older rats. My Pastoolio, for instance, has joint problems, and this really makes him feel better. He's been a lot more active recently. 

http://store.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/OMEGA-3-BOOSTER/productinfo/O3BOOSTER/


----------

